# Chandos: Archive Service



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello,

I just found this: https://www.chandos.net/archiveservice

Do you have any experiences with this service? They say that the pricing is £13.25 per CD. But what this means exactly? Are they going to send a CD-R with printed cover? What it looks like? Can somebody insert a few pictures? It would be very helpful. I have considered to buy few albums from the Mahler/Segerstam cycle via this service.


----------

